# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  امنیت اس کیو ال

## Mostafa_

سلام دوستان
میشه به صورت خلاصه بگین برای امنیت بالای دیتابیس باید چه کارهایی انجام داد ؟
با sql server 2016
ممنون

----------


## Mostafa_

دوستان یه راهنمایی لطفا

----------


## black_fire667

دوست عزیز اگر ممکنه منظورتون رو واضح بفرمایید!
برای امنیت sql از ایجاد یوزر نیم پسورد برای ورود و دسترسی به جاهای مختلف یه دیتابیس منظورتونه؟
یا کد کردن داده های ذخیره شده درون دیتابیس؟

----------


## Mostafa_

> دوست عزیز اگر ممکنه منظورتون رو واضح بفرمایید!
> برای امنیت sql از ایجاد یوزر نیم پسورد برای ورود و دسترسی به جاهای مختلف یه دیتابیس منظورتونه؟
> یا کد کردن داده های ذخیره شده درون دیتابیس؟



ع ؟
تمام این موارد رو باید مد نظر قرار داد ؟؟؟ !!!!!
خوب حله جواب کلی رو گرفتم 
من الان برای همش توضیح میخوام ،،که میرم دنبالش ،،
دستت درد نکنه 
لطف کردی

----------

